# State Of Australian Hoops, Pt. 1



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> For the precious few who hold the distinction of being both Australian and a basketball tragic (I proudly tick both boxes) then your life is met with one simple fact: The country of your origin and the game of your devotion do not have a harmonious relationship.
> 
> So when I was asked to write a piece about the state of Aussie hoops, I was faced with a decision - write this as a credible journalist (after all, that’s what I’m striving for, right?) or write this is an angry, bitter and frustrated fan ready and willing to go Artest on those who I feel are responsible for what it has become.
> 
> ...


http://slamonline.com/online/2008/10/state-of-australian-hoops-pt-1/


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Very interesting. I recall in the mid-90s thinking that Australian hoops was going to be the next power after the U.S. and then-Yugoslavia, right up there with Croatia and Lithuania. There were some NBA guys like Longley, Anstey, Heal, Gaze and Pepper. There were guys like Sam McKinnon and Simon Dwight who were right on that edge. It just looked good. And for whatever reason, it almost dried up. Inexplicable for a guy sitting in the U.S. and not privvy to the daily goings-on. And now, with the talented guys coming into the NCAA (and in a few cases straight to pro ball), you can't help but notice again that there is a lot of talent. The issue IS the NBL. It's amazing. There are guys from my home university who were bit players or mediocre players here in the Big Ten but are very high level players there. Why? I have no idea. Strong nation, strong economy (as far as I know), easy cultural transition for Americans, good local talent base ... it should add up to an attractive, quality league. But it's weak.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I didnt have time to read the artcicle so I dont know if the author mentionned it, but I think part of the problem is due to the lack of continental competition there. If they could somehow arrange a competition in a Euroleague format with the best teams from let's say Japan, China, South Korea and that would include Ausralia (and some other nations like maybe the Philippines, where basketball is pretty popular), it would benefit said national leagues greatly. Obviously it be would harder to set up than in Europe because of the distance between countries, but I think it would draw more interest to basketball in the region and enhance the quality of play. 
Then again in most of these countries, basketball is at best the 4th or 5th most popular sport so I dont know if it could be economically viable.


----------

